# My new cutting boards from the bigman



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

After seeing his work we pm back and forth and I ordered two large cutting boards. These came out awesome and very high quality work. I might have get some more for Xmas presents.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

They look awesome


----------



## woodspirit (Sep 15, 2012)

Very nice. Veritable works of art.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

Glad you Like em Joe , Anytime .


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

They look nice.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Looks good! Last year for Christmas I made 3 cutting boards very similar to that one. 1 for my mom, 1 for grandma and 1 for aunt. They all loved them, especially since I made them. Only thing I didnt do was the routing. I didnt have a router so I had to get someone do that part of it. They are surprisingly rather simple to make if you have the time and are patient.

Here's a picture of the ones I made. This was before getting the corners routered


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice. I like the offset colors.


----------

